#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Roteador D-Link DI-524 firmware customizado

## fraddinho3

*Roteador D-link DI-524* 


http://www.fixcenter.com.br/Produtos...I-524_view.jpg 


*Sou estudante iniciante no Curso de Ciência da Computação, por isso tenho algumas dificuldades e sei que muitos que estão aqui também têm, por isso existes os fóruns...*
*Sei também que  unidos podemos ir além... Exemplo disso é GNU/Linux que prova que força de vontade, criatividade, lógica, e todo esse esforço são demonstrados em eficiência, customização própria, liberdade e é um sistema grátis...*

*O que o quero é cria firmware melhorado a partir do seu código-fonte original, pois o que esta no aparelho não é tão boa deixa a desejar muito, só que para fazer isso tem que ser ter um conhecimento amplo sobre o hardware do aparelho, rede de computadores, S.O., Linux, dentre outras, ou seja, ficaria quase impossível criar isso sozinho, por isso venho convidar quem quiser fazer, modificar, criar, aprender, melhorar a eficiência, disponibilizar novos materiais, disser novas maneiras de se fazer...*

*Então vamos:*

*Compilador de Linguagem C ( GCC 3.3.5 ver. GNU/Linux ) [22.73MB]*
Download gcc-3.3.5.tar.bz2.


*Código-fonte do firmware do aparelho DI-524 ( ver. 0.00 baseado em Linux ) [85.58MB]*
Download DI-524_E1_GPL.tgz.


*Firmware compilado e inglês disponibilizado pela D-link*
*Firmware versão 2.06 v2[1.41MB]*
Download DI-524_firmware_v2-06b02.zip.

*Firmware versão 2.04[487.12KB]*
Download DI-524_fw_v2-04.zip.


*Para quem tem dificuldade em configura o aparelho para fazer roteamento tem essa ferramenta que configura bem simples ( Windows ) [1.91MB]*
Download DI-524_Click_and_Connect_Utility.zip.


*Obs. Antes de fazer qualquer alteração de firmware no aparelho, pesquise quais métodos de reviver o aparelho se você tem as ferramentas necessárias, e o mais importante nunca tentar fazer uma atualização de firmware no aparelho via wireless pode haver fala na comunicação e é fatal, use sempre conexão via cabo de rede é mais seguro...*

http://i1.easy-share.com/images/es20/468x60.gif

----------


## cls7007

> *Roteador D-link DI-524*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fixcenter.com.br/Produtos...I-524_view.jpg 
> 
> 
> *Sou estudante iniciante no Curso de Ciência da Computação, por isso tenho algumas dificuldades e sei que muitos que estão aqui também têm, por isso existes os fóruns...*
> *Sei também que  unidos podemos ir além... Exemplo disso é GNU/Linux que prova que força de vontade, criatividade, lógica, e todo esse esforço são demonstrados em eficiência, customização própria, liberdade e é um sistema grátis...*
> ...


 
amigo parabéns pela iniciativa e força de vontade!!!

mais ja que quer fazer um negocio bacana assim, por que nao usar um radio melhor, esse d-link so de olhar de longe ja me embrulha o estomago!!!!!

grande abraço

----------


## osmano807

Tava pensando em comprar um desses, mas como falaram que o firmware é ruim...
Mas o que importa: Pega bem em ambiente indoor?
Esses firmware é só a parte de config mesmo, eu tenho um 500B aqui, e o iptables dele me serve muito bem... O problema é que tem que digitar os comandos toda vez que inicia, pois misteriosamente o sistema de arquivos é read-only...

----------


## Malverick

Putz, eu tb nem posso ver um dese que me da náusea!!
O problema e esse radio e tão ruim que ninguem quis fazer outro fw pra ele!! mas acho que vale a pena mas so pra fazer mesmo. Parabéns!

----------


## rogfanther

Esse modelo tem várias revisões diferentes. Esse que você postou o firmware é rev. E1, mas a normal vendida nas lojas já tá na G1. Pra complicar, elas são diferentes em arquitetura, então não tem como fazer um firmware genérico. Comece pesquisando sobre como regravar o firmware nesses aparelhos quando o firmware não funciona mais. Depois de dominar isso, dá pra partir pra experimentação com firmwares novos.

----------

